# Domanda tecnica



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Come si abilitano le emoticons?
Ogni qual volta provo a metterne una nei miei post non funzionano.
E' frustrante  :'(


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Come si abilitano le emoticons?
> Ogni qual volta provo a metterne una nei miei post non funzionano.
> E' frustrante :'(


quando scrivi un post a fianco hai emoticons. cliccki sopra e la inserisce.

niente fiori ma una pigiatina di approvazione.
grazie :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> quando scrivi un post a fianco hai emoticons. cliccki sopra e la inserisce.
> 
> niente fiori ma una pigiatina di approvazione.
> grazie :mexican:


:carneval::carneval: oggi mi fai morire!! che peccato che non possa più pigiarti:mrgreen:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> quando scrivi un post a fianco hai emoticons. cliccki sopra e la inserisce.
> 
> niente fiori ma una pigiatina di approvazione.
> grazie :mexican:


faccia il fabbro e non entri in questioni che non capisce.
lo faccio ma non funzionano. devo copiaincollare quelle che gli altri utenti postano
sono un vecchio immortale ma non idiota.


ma di pigiatine posso dargliene più di una?sono sicuro che apprezzerà e tornerà per le prossime :mexican:


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> *faccia il fabbro* e non entri in questioni che non capisce.
> lo faccio ma non funzionano. devo copiaincollare quelle che gli altri utenti postano
> sono un vecchio immortale ma non idiota.
> 
> ...


 
se mi pigi puoi chiedermi quali vuoi copiare e io le metto :mexican:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

avevo letto: come si abilitano le emorroidi.


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> se mi pigi puoi chiedermi quali vuoi copiare e io le metto :mexican:


sono instancabile a pigiare ma non a copiaincollare. che preferisce?


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> avevo letto: come si abilitano le emorroidi.


segnalata


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Non vi offendete se lo dico vero? :carneval:


Finalmente il "trio", il terzetto si e' ricomposto  :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Moseca maestro:mexican:


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> sono instancabile a pigiare ma non a copiaincollare. che preferisce?


pigiami. :mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> segnalata




non era una battuta comunque.


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non vi offendete se lo dico vero? :carneval:
> 
> 
> Finalmente il "trio", il terzetto si e' ricomposto  :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> ...


perchè offendersi?
mi chiedo però a lei che ne cala di questo fantomatico trio o terzetto.


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non era una battuta comunque.


nemmeno la segnalazione


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> perchè offendersi?
> mi chiedo però a lei che ne cala di questo fantomatico trio o terzetto.


ma frega che le freghi? :carneval:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma frega che le freghi? :carneval:


niente. ma dopo tutti questi secoli sono ancora curioso


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> nemmeno la segnalazione


lo so .

ma lei è molto elegante. lo sa?


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> perchè offendersi?
> mi chiedo però a lei che ne cala di questo fantomatico trio o terzetto.


A me, personalmente:"NULLA", ne cala a quelli che vi volevano fuori dai ciglioni.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

sor juan,  non mi ha pigiata :mexican:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> niente. ma dopo tutti questi secoli sono ancora curioso


anche...

quale è il suo segreto per rimanere cosi curioso?


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sor juan, non mi ha pigiata :mexican:


arrangiati


----------



## Giusy (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lo so .
> 
> ma lei è molto elegante. lo sa?


Deve prima togliersi un pò di polvere, però!


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Deve prima togliersi un pò di polvere, però!


ma povero, lui ha viaggiato tanto...


----------



## Giusy (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma povero, lui ha viaggiato tanto...


Si ok, ma ho appena passato l'aspirapolvere io!!!!!
Tanto si sa, qua pulisco solo IO!


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma povero, lui ha viaggiato tanto...


 Il vecchio Sean è gnocco pure impolverato:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Il vecchio Sean è gnocco pure impolverato:singleeye:


 
non si potrebbe vederlo quando si leva il kilt?


----------



## Giusy (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non si potrebbe vederlo quando si leva il kilt?


E se fosse deludente?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> avevo letto: come si abilitano le emorroidi.


Legatela


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> E se fosse deludente?


almeno lo sappiamo e ci mettiamo il cuore in pace :up:

come si dice:

meglio prima che dopo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me, personalmente:"NULLA", ne cala a quelli che vi volevano fuori dai ciglioni.


 Guarda che coglioni credo si possa scrivere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si ok, ma ho appena passato l'aspirapolvere io!!!!!
> Tanto si sa, qua pulisco solo IO!


 Veramente Micio è stata due giorni ad aspirare pupù.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che coglioni credo si possa scrivere.


L'importante è non starci sopra
e non romperli 
che co si rompono
sono rotti:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente Micio è stata due giorni ad aspirare pupù.


 
e chi siamo noi per chiederci il perchè di certe scelte di vita?
 :carneval:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me, personalmente:"NULLA", ne cala a quelli che vi volevano fuori dai ciglioni.


Quindi lei ne fa da portavoce, a quanto posso comprendere.
Bene, a ciascuno il suo dopotutto.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lo so .
> 
> ma lei è molto elegante. lo sa?


merito del mio sarto.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sor juan,  non mi ha pigiata :mexican:


E se ci pigiassimo a vicenda?
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> E se ci pigiassimo a vicenda?
> Saluti.
> 
> Juan


mi farebbe un pigino a credito?

praticamente un 68 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi farebbe un pigino a credito?
> 
> praticamente un 68 :rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval: che pirlona


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sor juan,  non mi ha pigiata :mexican:


Almeno una palpatina porca miseria! :racchia:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi farebbe un pigino a credito?


ci si potrebbe organizzare per una pigiata multipla. Ho molti dei miei simili che mi cercano e che sono smaniosi di "annullarmi" e non posso rimanere fermo per molto tempo nello stesso posto.
Saluti.


Juan


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Almeno una palpatina porca miseria! :racchia:


Si accomodi pure.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Almeno una palpatina porca miseria! :racchia:


Per una sola palpatina non pigio neanche:carneval:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Legatela


 
preferisco ...ehm ehm..legare


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> preferisco ...ehm ehm..legare


miiiii


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Almeno una palpatina porca miseria! :racchia:


e c'hai raggggione!

chez serve essere immortali se non ci si stropiccia un po' 


forse che l'immortalità si nutre di castità?


che domanda immortale!

...

che pietra miliare da lasciare ai posteri 


...
inZomma


che caxxata immane!


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente Micio è stata due giorni ad aspirare pupù.


donna, donna che sei


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> miiiii


ehhh ma senti ..

le potete dire solo voi le freddure:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> preferisco ...ehm ehm..legare


ci ho messo ben 5 minuti a capirla.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e c'hai raggggione!
> 
> chez serve essere immortali se non ci si stropiccia un po'
> 
> ...


 Approvo qui perchè di la non posso:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ci ho messo ben 5 minuti a capirla.


Minchia segnalata!:rotfl:


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

sor juan...mi pigi. 
destinazione paradiso :mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e chi siamo noi per chiederci il perchè di certe scelte di vita?
> :carneval:


 
non posso ridere. taci.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia segnalata!:rotfl:


 se sono pura ed ingenua che posso farci???


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> ci si potrebbe organizzare per una pigiata multipla. Ho molti dei miei simili che mi cercano e che sono smaniosi di "annullarmi" e non posso rimanere fermo per molto tempo nello stesso posto.
> Saluti.
> 
> 
> Juan


 
cerco  Padre Spirituale

mi puo' dare qualche andress?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> cerco  Padre Spirituale
> 
> mi puo' dare qualche andress?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Toglietele l'alcol :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> cerco  Padre Spirituale
> 
> mi puo' dare qualche andress?


Cercherò di leggere fra le righe. Intende anche lei avvalersi della mia pigiatina. Si metta in fila e aspetti il suo turno. Dopo la pigiatina le darò qualche andress per riuscire a rinfrancarsi lo spirito.
Saluti.
Juan


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Cercherò di leggere fra le righe. Intende anche lei avvalersi della mia pigiatina. Si metta in fila e aspetti il suo turno. Dopo la pigiatina le darò qualche andress per riuscire a rinfrancarsi lo spirito.
> Saluti.
> Juan


pigiami.
sarà la pigiata più bella della tua vita :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se sono pura ed ingenua che posso farci???


è una domanda trabocchetto? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Toglietele l'alcol :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e lasciate che le sue canne vengano a me :canna:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se sono pura ed ingenua che posso farci???


 
hai tempo per peggiorare.


ps. sei stata magnific. cherie.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e lasciate che le sue canne vengano a me :canna:


Troppo tardi :canna:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Troppo tardi :canna:


Che racchie! almeno passate:canna:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Troppo tardi :canna:


:calcio:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Toglietele l'alcol :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma io lo cerco veramente.


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Cercherò di leggere fra le righe. Intende anche lei avvalersi della mia pigiatina. Si metta in fila e aspetti il suo turno. Dopo la pigiatina le darò qualche andress per riuscire a rinfrancarsi lo spirito.
> Saluti.
> Juan


Senta, lei avrà pure compiuto duecento anni ma non ci sa fare.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Senta, lei avrà pure compiuto duecento anni *ma non ci sa fare*.


e sopratutto non pigia :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma io lo cerco veramente.


Si capisce dall'avatarro che tieni


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> pigiami.
> sarà la pigiata più bella della tua vita :mrgreen:


Spero non sia torniata come il suo avatar. Sono immortale ma posso soffrire anche io di perdite gravimetriche e come può ben capire anche una pigiata può essere fatalmente controproducente. Tendenzialmente sarei molto propenso a pigiarla. Si prepari e quando avverte il nitrito del mio cavallo si affacci pure dalla sua magione che la porto via con me.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma io lo cerco veramente.


cercasi padre spirituale bigolomunito 
astenersi perditempo e madri


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Senta, lei avrà pure compiuto duecento anni ma non ci sa fare.


Lei mi lusinga. Anche se mi rendo conto di dimostrare parecchi secoli di meno.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e sopratutto non pigia :mexican:


 


finitela non ce la faccio piu' a trattenermi.
ho davanti a me uno che ci è  arrivato pure  da Toronto . va cercando un cz di manoscritto ammuffito. devo fare la seria e non ci riesco con voi.


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cercasi padre spirituale bigolomunito
> astenersi perditempo e madri


che cz. centrano le madri.




ps. pietà di me. basta:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> finitela non ce la faccio piu' a trattenermi.
> ho davanti a me uno che è arrivato da *Toronto* che  va cercando un cz di manoscritto ammuffito. devo fare la seria e non ci riesco con voi.


Uccidilo! In quella citta' ho incontrato il maggior numero di cretini per m2... con molta probabilita' lo e' anche lui


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> finitela non ce la faccio piu' a trattenermi.
> ho davanti a me uno che è arrivato da Toronto che va cercando un cz di manoscritto ammuffito. devo fare la seria e non ci riesco con voi.


torrrontontoooooo
torotorontontero terò
torontorontontooooooo


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che cz. centrano le madri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto :carneval:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uccidilo! In quella citta' ho incontrato il maggior numero di cretini per m2... con molta probabilita' lo e' anche lui


evvai...

vado.


ps. avatar stupendevole il tuo.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> finitela non ce la faccio piu' a trattenermi.
> ho davanti a me uno che ci è arrivato pure da Toronto . va cercando un cz di manoscritto ammuffito. devo fare la seria e non ci riesco con voi.





miciolidia ha detto:


> che cz. centrano le madri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sai?
dovresti fare qualcosa per questa tua ossessione per catanzaro :mexican:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> appunto :carneval:


 
appunto lo dico io


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto lo dico io


 
e allora che chez vuoi?


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai?
> dovresti fare qualcosa per questa tua ossessione per catanzaro :mexican:


 
ho provveduto cara.

e tu?


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho provveduto cara.
> 
> e tu?


:carneval::carneval: la pianti che ho gente davanti??:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> evvai...
> 
> vado.
> 
> ...


Bello vero? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

ma guarda un po'

cerchi un padre spirituale?
io ti compilo l'annuncio per cercare il padre spirituale

è chiaro che le madri sono escluse :up:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: la pianti che ho gente davanti??:incazzato::incazzato:


Mi mordo la lingua... ma solo a sto giro :carneval:


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: la pianti che ho gente davanti??:incazzato::incazzato:


Quindi c'e spazio dietro. Bene. Pigiamo!
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho provveduto cara.
> 
> e tu?


che stai dicendo willis?

ti sei trombata quello di toronto?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Quindi c'e spazio dietro. Bene. Pigiamo!
> Saluti.
> 
> Juan


pigiate. non pugnette


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Quindi c'e spazio dietro. Bene. Pigiamo!
> Saluti.
> 
> Juan


 




miiii..che fico.pero'


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> pigiate. non pugnette


io non posso pigiare

c'è qualcuno che mi boicotta :incazzato:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non posso pigiare
> 
> c'è qualcuno che mi boicotta :incazzato:


Dev'essere quel tipo di Toronto


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non posso pigiare
> 
> c'è qualcuno che mi boicotta :incazzato:


 
manco io.
se non pigi non vale :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> miiii..che fico.pero'


 

ma che puttanino che sei!


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che stai dicendo willis?
> 
> ti sei trombata quello di toronto?


no, vive meno lontano.

ragazze giuro che non ce la faccio piu'. mi stanno a guardà strano.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, vive meno lontano.
> 
> ragazze giuro che non ce la faccio piu'. mi stanno a guardà strano.


Fagli vedere questo 

_Aspetta un attimo che finisco qui e saro' da te_


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che puttanino che sei!


?


_ino..._:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

basta...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dev'essere quel tipo di Toronto


ammazza!

basta nominare una persona per dargli tanto potere?




amoremio amoremio amoremio amoremio
amoremio amoremio amoremio amoremio
amoremio amoremio amoremio amoremio
amoremio amoremio amoremio amoremio


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fagli vedere questo
> 
> _Aspetta un attimo che finisco qui e saro' da te_


 





questa me la paghi.ho la milza sul monitor.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ?
> 
> 
> _ino..._:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


chiamate un esorcista:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, vive meno lontano.
> 
> ragazze giuro che non ce la faccio piu'. mi stanno a guardà strano.


la smetti di raccontartela ?

te stanno a guardà giusto!

non ti guardano strani, lo sei

pensa a come ti vedono e ti guarderai strana anche tu :mexican:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> chiamate un esorcista:carneval:


 
ti hanno mai chiamata_ puttanino_


:rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

_basta. _

_amore ti legno. giuro_


----------



## mirtilla (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Cercherò di leggere fra le righe. Intende anche lei avvalersi della mia pigiatina. Si metta in fila e aspetti il suo turno. Dopo la pigiatina le darò qualche andress per riuscire a rinfrancarsi lo spirito.
> Saluti.
> Juan


uè, ma ce la fai con tutte queste gallinelle che vogliono essere pigiate??? ma le pigi tutte insieme o una alla volta??? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


che hanno messo nell'arria? un pò di arrapantina???


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> chiamate un esorcista:carneval:


basta che non dica 
"esci da questo corpo ed entra nella stragnocca"

altrimenti sono fottuta


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti hanno mai chiamata_ puttanino_
> 
> 
> :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Brugola sempre:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Come si abilitano le emoticons?
> Ogni qual volta provo a metterne una nei miei post non funzionano.
> E' frustrante :'(


 
Scusi, ma Lei cosa andava cercando con questo 3d?


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

mirtilla ha detto:


> uè, ma ce la fai con tutte queste gallinelle che vogliono essere pigiate??? ma le pigi tutte insieme o una alla volta??? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> che hanno messo nell'arria? un pò di arrapantina???


Non dipende da me. Le modalità di pigiate non le scelgo io. Io ho molto tempo e le posso pigiare anche una alla volta. O tutte insieme. Che le donzelle (gallinelle, ma che termini!) scelgano la modalità. Basta che io pigi e sia pigiato. Tutto il resto è noia.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## mirtilla (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> Non dipende da me. Le modalità di pigiate non le scelgo io. Io ho molto tempo e le posso pigiare anche una alla volta. O tutte insieme. Che le donzelle (gallinelle, ma che termini!) scelgano la modalità. Basta che io pigi e sia pigiato. Tutto il resto è noia.
> Saluti.
> 
> Juan


 
:up:


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2010)

Juan ha detto:


> . Basta che io pigi e sia pigiato.
> Juan


 
cambiamo il nome al forum: pigiamento.it


----------



## Juan (29 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cambiamo il nome al forum: pigiamento.it


Buongustaia.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Juan*

Appunto è finita come avevo predetto...pigia qui pigia lì gli han fatto un sederino così.....gliel'anno pigiato con solerzia ed efficacia.....ma che gran testa di....!!:rotfl:


----------

